# How do you like your Noodles?



## Naiwen (Nov 11, 2021)

Cantonese fried chow mein and Thai peanut butter noodles for me personally. How about you?


----------



## Nomad (Feb 10, 2022)

I like chow mein, hakka noodles, and thukpa. Chow mein is stirred fired noodles, thukpa is soupy noodles and hakka noodles is n between chow mein and thukpa.


----------



## Sincerem (Feb 10, 2022)

The current prices of *noodles are simply way off my interest, it has tripped in price since covid 19 emanated. Such made me to stay faraway from eating noodles. *


----------



## Jasony (Mar 19, 2022)

Honestly, the best noodles are the real spicy ones Koreans, and probably other Asians eat.  You can get them at the grocery, but you have to look carefully.   Anyway, I also like cold noodles, but not much a chance of getting that where I live.


----------

